# Can i overclock this Cpu ?



## GameStomper (May 20, 2008)

Can this "thing" be overclocked , and how ? (see image atachment)


Motherboard : Asus a7v880


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Run speedfan in my sig and post your temps at rest and under load


----------



## GameStomper (May 20, 2008)

rest : 28-30
under heavy load : 30-37


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Those temps are fine. Overclocking is pretty much the same story across the board. Generally, check you have the RAM running at the correct timings and voltages, then slowly up your FSB in 5MHz until it won't boot into Windows, then loosen up the RAM timings a little. Then you reach two scenarios:

1. If it still won't boot up then you've hit the maximum clock speed of your RAM so wind the clock back down 2 MHz at a time until it can get into Windows. Run ORTHOS for 24 hours, if you get any errors then wind the clocks down some more and repeat.

2. If it boots up them keep increasing the FSB and/or relaxing the RAM timings until it won't boot into Windows. Lower the clocks in 2MHz increments until Windows loads. Run ORTHOS for 24 hours, if you get any errors then wind the clocks down some more and repeat.

If you somehow manage to get to the point where your system won't even POST then do a CMOS reset:

1. Open and touch the case to ground yourself.
2. Unplug the power.
3. Short pins 2 and 3 of the CMOS reset switch and wait 10 minutes.
4. Replace CMOS reset switch back to pins 1 and 2.
5. Plug PSU back in and boot.


----------

